# Seiko Didgi



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

a few years back while on along weekend in torquay i came accross . a very nice seiko didgi . it had an orange face with blue trimmings and the display ran accross the screen panels . priced at Â£150 in a sale i went and baught it . i had it for a while and then moved it on to a friend. what was interesting was that all the writing was in italian . ihave only ever seen one other which was on ebay with a price tag of Â£325 Buy it Now. the watch was fitted with a blue leather strap with a seiko buckle.can anyone shed any light on this watch to give me some closure as its been bugging me for years .cheers haydn


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Run a search on either Google, or this forum on 'Seiko Macchina Sportiva'. Plenty of information out there already.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

never thaught of that besides ,i didnt have a name to put in. cheers mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

hi ! had a google , fond the site but alas the watch is not on their picturs list. the watch that i has did not have any hands just a didgital desplay. so its back to the drawing board for me i guess.


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Don't just look for one site. Macchina Sportivas were a range produced in the 90s. There will be lots of info / pics.

I have a number of them - very nice watches. You got a bargain for Â£150 new. That model was pushing Â£400 new and i have seen some of the analgue ones push Â£300 now


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

taffyman said:


> seiko didgi .... (Ana-Digi, actually )
> 
> it had an orange face with blue trimmings and the display ran across the screen panels.
> 
> .... the watch was fitted with a blue leather strap with a seiko buckle.


Cal / Case model: H021-8030 ; Seiko sales code: SJP021(J1 or P1)










Better photo borrowed from the old SCWF:












taffyman said:


> .... to give me some closure as its been bugging me for years.


Case closed. B)


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

well done i can now sleep tonight . any idea if they are still available? if so any sites that you might no of?


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> taffyman said:
> 
> 
> > seiko didgi .... (Ana-Digi, actually )
> ...


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> taffyman said:
> 
> 
> > seiko didgi .... (Ana-Digi, actually )
> ...


----------

